# Pokemon Platinum leaked to the net 6 days before release



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2009)

NintendOWNED? I think so.

I'm not sad to see it, really. Fuck your rehashes, Nintendo.

I like your games, but fuck your rehashan.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2009)

wow, 6 days? darn... well, still not as bad as the whole HL2 sourcecode leaking i guess^^;;
but its true, nintendo needs to stop those rehashes, they start to annoy me, too >.>

brb, playing pokemon platinum


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 18, 2009)

How droll.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

wait...theres other pokemon after Yellow? *still plays Yellow*


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> wait...theres other pokemon after Yellow? *still plays Yellow*



yellow was the best! i loved it^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, lol.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yellow was the best! i loved it^^


I declared pokemon dead after Crystal, just prefer yellow cause I have a level 100 Eevee


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah that sounds about right.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I declared pokemon dead after Crystal, just prefer yellow cause I have a level 100 Eevee



Make it a fluffy level 100 flareon!


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Mar 18, 2009)

Pokemon sucked as soon as Yellow came out.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 18, 2009)

Kinda pointless to leak it when the release date's not too far away. Why people are so impatient on waiting for a new game to come out is beyond me.

While we're talking about Yellow, why not do a little challenge? Play through using only Pikachu as the battler, and avoid all the wild PokÃ©mon battles unless you need to get HM slaves. Oh, and don't avoid any trainer battles, you pussies. Not even the hikers.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooh, sweet.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Mar 18, 2009)

Nintendo uses SecuRom on their cartridges apparently.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2009)

There are only 151 Pokemon. The others are lies in colorful costumes.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> There are only 151 Pokemon. The others are lies in colorful costumes.



bu-bu-buttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt....


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 18, 2009)

I stopped caring in the Leaf Green/Fire Red era.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 18, 2009)

Still dicking with missingno on my blue. On the old gameboy brick.
Fuck yer.

Also, level 125 charmeleons (whatever the fuck way you spell it) appear in the same glitch for me.
Once got a missingno shaped like a penis.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 18, 2009)

In this thread, a bunch of people who don't care. HURRRRR


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 18, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> NintendOWNED? I think so.
> 
> I'm not sad to see it, really. Fuck your rehashes, Nintendo.
> 
> I like your games, but fuck your rehashan.



Yes. There should never be follow ups to games, ever. Screw paying the bills, new IP all the time. What's that Lassie? 90% of new IP bombs and doesn't make back it's development costs? Screw that, the core (Who make up at best 20% in sales) hate follow ups.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

IceDragonVisy said:


> Kinda pointless to leak it when the release date's not too far away. Why people are so impatient on waiting for a new game to come out is beyond me.
> 
> While we're talking about Yellow, why not do a little challenge? Play through using only Pikachu as the battler, and avoid all the wild PokÃ©mon battles unless you need to get HM slaves. Oh, and don't avoid any trainer battles, you pussies. Not even the hikers.


Challenge accepted =3


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gold was the best >:O


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 18, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Gold was the best >:O


Yes. I loved Gold and Silver the most, everything after that became too overdone. I never had Crystal but a friend did and he liked it. Fire Red and Leaf Green were a great idea, I hope for a remake of Gold and Silver. Maybe someday we'll have a huge 3d mmo like game featuring all 4+ regions, but that's just me. It would fit as an mmo perfectly when everything is all balanced, and the 3d graphics of the Stadium/Colosseum/Battle Revolution needs to be more than battling.
As for platinum, I'll try and avoid it, Diamond and Pearl was enough for me after I used the Pal Park to just pull everything from my Ruby.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

Eh, crap. It won't "recognize the save file" or something on No$GBA.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 18, 2009)

Rilvor, this is absolutely nothing new. Most ROMs get dumped a week before the official release _at the very least_.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 18, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Rilvor, this is absolutely nothing new. Most ROMs get dumped a week before the official release _at the very least_.



Pretty much around the time the reviewers get them is around the time you can expect the dumps.


----------



## Klace (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm still buying this game... 83
I always get engulfed in them and have fun... and I like Lucario.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Yes. I loved Gold and Silver the most, everything after that became too overdone. I never had Crystal but a friend did and he liked it. Fire Red and Leaf Green were a great idea, I hope for a remake of Gold and Silver. Maybe someday we'll have a huge 3d mmo like game featuring all 4+ regions, but that's just me. It would fit as an mmo perfectly when everything is all balanced, and the 3d graphics of the Stadium/Colosseum/Battle Revolution needs to be more than battling.
> As for platinum, I'll try and avoid it, Diamond and Pearl was enough for me after I used the Pal Park to just pull everything from my Ruby.


I do see some problems with that MMO idea


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 19, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I do see some problems with that MMO idea


Yea I know there definitely would be, like legendaries would have to be severly limited. Everything else could be similar to the handheld games only you'd be able to come across other players doing their own thing. But of course, everything looks better in your head...


----------



## Talosar (Mar 19, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Yes. There should never be follow ups to games, ever. Screw paying the bills, new IP all the time. What's that Lassie? 90% of new IP bombs and doesn't make back it's development costs? Screw that, the core (Who make up at best 20% in sales) hate follow ups.



Yes, but they don't have to make them exactly the same every time - always the same starter types, almost exact replicas of some pokemon from one generation to the other and often-copied movesets. I think what Rilvor is saying - or at least the way I read it - is that the main series pokemon games are _too_ similar.

(EDIT: Not to mention the almost identical game structure)


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 19, 2009)

Unlike Chinatown Wars, this really isn't worth the wait.
Woo! Topsy turvy land! :O

I still haven't finished Diamond.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah... fuck more pokemon games... IF maybe it was possible to get them all in one version, and they dropped some of the shittier pokemon...

Nah even then fuck it.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 19, 2009)

There can only be 150 Pokemon! MEW DOESN'T COUNT!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

They should have used Acerus instead of the Ghost/Dragon pokemon.

ATTENTION NINTENDOFAGS, YOU CAN CATCH HIM IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> There are only 151 Pokemon. The others are lies in colorful costumes.



You leave my graceful Blaziken bosoms alone, cretin. >:C


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> There are only 151 Pokemon. The others are lies in colorful costumes.



>_>;

<_<;

LIES!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 20, 2009)

Lulian said:


> There can only be 150 Pokemon! MEW DOESN'T COUNT!


For Mew is only attainable via cheat code there is no legit way to get Mew.
and before someone say "you can get Mew from someone else" >[ congrats you just got a mew that was gotten thru cheats


----------



## Lulian (Mar 20, 2009)

In the original Generation I games, the Pokedex counts 150 Pokemon. Not Mew. Mew can only be obtained by glitching, or getting one from Nintendo. Think that's impossible now.


----------

